# Delta 50-345 Mobile Bases



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

All,

I purchased two of these universal mobile bases prior to Christmas and assumed that I had some usable hardwood for the rails. Well, what I really have is some glued-up 3/4" hardwood furniture plywood sheets that is a bit thin, 1-7/16 vs 1-9/16. In any event, I'm looking for suggestions on good alternatives for the rail material that won't break the bank.

Thanks,

TTG


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I truly think that SYP (Southern Yellow Pine) would work just as well. It is used for floor joists if that says anything about it's strength.


----------



## Gerard_sr (Dec 7, 2008)

*I ripped a clear 2x4 down to make the rails*



Thrifty Tool Guy said:


> All,
> 
> I purchased two of these universal mobile bases prior to Christmas and assumed that I had some usable hardwood for the rails. Well, what I really have is some glued-up 3/4" hardwood furniture plywood sheets that is a bit thin, 1-7/16 vs 1-9/16. In any event, I'm looking for suggestions on good alternatives for the rail material that won't break the bank.
> 
> ...


Hey TTG,
If that's the same type as what Rockler was/is offering and I think it is, I personally think you need only one piece of hardwood.








I ripped a clear 2x4 down to make the rails on one setup to hold my table saw. The only problem is the front that supports the swivel caster. (I also mounted the caster on the inside so I don't kick it. It's painful to do that!) The ripped 2x4 stock tends to twist a bit, not drastically, just a tiny bit but it still holds well. As soon as I am able, I'm going to replace only that part only with a harder wood.

Just a suggestion.

Cordially,
Gerry


----------



## tmiller (Feb 8, 2007)

I have one of the Delta mobile base kits and I've often wonder if I could find some steel tubing at our local steel recycler. Someday I'll try that out 'cause the plywood strips that came with it just don't seem to work very well.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

2" x 2" White Oak and they looked brand new after 7 years, until the fire burned them to a cinder.


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Nick,

White oak would be ideal, but it's a question of finding a source at a low cost.

TTG


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Gerry,

The units I have came from Rockler, but were advertsed as the Delta units.

TTG


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi TTG

Old shipping Pallets  they are free most of the time...

I love to use the old pallet wood for old wooden toys, adds just a bit more  with the knots and cracks...


=========



Thrifty Tool Guy said:


> Nick,
> 
> White oak would be ideal, but it's a question of finding a source at a low cost.
> 
> TTG


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

You can often get them free at the local lumber yard, although they may covet the oak pallets. I use them to section off compost bins and whenever we get a puppy I make a pen out of one to sit in the living rm.


----------



## Gerard_sr (Dec 7, 2008)

*DARN GOOD IDEA, OLD PALLETS!!!!*

I forgot about my thoughts on that.
Pieces of them would make excellent rails!

Now all I have to do is explain to the wife why I'm throwing old pallets in the back of my truck and bringing them home! LOL!

Cordially,
Gerry


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi TTG
> 
> Old shipping Pallets  they are free most of the time...
> 
> ...


what knots and cracks bobj? those look perfect!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Levon


I guess I should post the duds also...one is some walnut I got from a old pallet..I though it was oil/grease all over the oak when I pulled it from stack of pallets..
It's hard to see but the fenders had knots in them 

=======



levon said:


> what knots and cracks bobj? those look perfect!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello bobj,

your trucks look great.


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

All,

Hardwood pallets? Typically, I seen softwood.

However, I like the idea.

TTG


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi thrifty,
in our area we see lots of oak pallets. they look kinda scruffy, but lots of the wood can be cleaned up to look very nice.


----------

